# Latigo or Encinal?



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm tired of sitting around waiting for the air to clear up. I want to do one of these canyons this weekend. Which one is easier? Which one is better for riding? 

Latigo or Encinal?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm not familiar with Latigo. I was on Encinal a couple of weeks ago. It was easy and quiet. Very nice.

JSR


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

JSR said:


> I'm not familiar with Latigo. I was on Encinal a couple of weeks ago. It was easy and quiet. Very nice.
> 
> JSR


Okay. Maybe I'll do Encinal.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

You'll enjoy it! If turn onto Mulholland when it comes in from the left, you can make a loop back down to PCH. <2 hours for the whole thing.

JSR


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

I was thinking of doing Latigo this weekend too. When are you going? I have a routeslip for Latigo and encinal. Do you want me to send it to you?

If you go, I'll meet up with you. Rode 2.5 miles to LACC and I had no ill effects.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Doesn't look like we're going to have to do this. I rode today and the air wasn't that bad. We'll probably do one of our usual weekend rides.


----------

